# new shrek boat



## fish-on (Nov 27, 2004)

Well I have to do more work on my photos to get more pic's up of capt toms new 10 meter trojan.We worked like mad men to get it fishable for sat mornin and got her about half rigged.Just enough for me to pop him his first fish on this new fishin michine.10 meters long with a 13ft beam.OH-YEAH just a slight up grade.Congrats tom on your dream boat.I'll get more pic's up later,this is a pic of the bussiness end of the boat just before the rod went off.


----------



## ted stehney (Jun 1, 2004)

Very Sweet! Where is the home port?


----------



## fish-on (Nov 27, 2004)

ted stehney said:


> Very Sweet! Where is the home port?


st joe,mi


----------



## glnmiller (Jan 7, 2006)

Wow, that is a sweet boat Tom. I will have to stop by and take a look.

Thanks for posting Scot.


----------



## One (Apr 15, 2004)

That boat kick'z ***!!!


----------



## snaggg (Jul 11, 2006)

Nice boat. Was it bought in Ludington?


----------



## fish-on (Nov 27, 2004)

Nope he got it down here.Still adding rodholders to her now so I'll wait untill shes done for more pics.Just got 20 new berts added yestarday.Lots more to go :evil::evil:.


----------



## Steven Arend (Jun 27, 2003)

Nice boat Tom!!!!!!!!

Scot, Does he have it down at Brain's?

Steve


----------



## fish-on (Nov 27, 2004)

Steven Arend said:


> Nice boat Tom!!!!!!!!
> 
> Scot, Does he have it down at Brain's?
> 
> Steve


Yep,same basin but on the orther side .


----------



## glnmiller (Jan 7, 2006)

Did Tom hit the lotto?


----------



## fish-on (Nov 27, 2004)

Nope,been saving for his dream boat for some spell it seems :lol:.It's gonna be his retirement home coming up in a year or so.The cabin is just spotless and of course it's fully loaded with all the comforts of home.Next years brown blast we'll be cooking breakfast :corkysm55:corkysm55,Bacon,eggs,gravey and bisks :corkysm55:corkysm55.Just follow the smell of the bacon and you'll know where we're fishin :lol:.
Heres a shot of the back before we started adding goodies


----------



## fish-on (Nov 27, 2004)

Looks a little better now it's all most done.


----------



## tgafish (Jan 19, 2001)

Damn all you need is a disco ball and you could pick up some sun ladies from the pier and have a dance party on that back deck!:yikes: I think I'd get lost back there Sweet rig and congrats to Tom.


----------



## SalmonSlayer (Jan 18, 2000)

Hey Tom, sweet rig ya got there! Looks like you found your retirement home. Some day I'll retire in one of these babies! Follow the fish up and down the lake and then it's off to the gulf for winter time! Ahhh that'd be the life! 

Scot, you better have gotten some new comfy running shoes, cuz you'll be puttin on the miles running from one side to the other when those fish start smackin the lines! The fish won't be able to resist such a rig...they'll be jumpin tryin to get into that thing. I better not show the wife that thing...she may jump ship on me and be off to better grounds...errr ummm boats! 

Congrats!


----------



## fish-on (Nov 27, 2004)

All ready got the track shoes on order.I'll need those to run ed down so he can get that 10 color :lol::lol::lol:.Get it ed, get it ed :lol::lol::lol:.Tom will be on the floor laughin watchin me chase ed around the back of the boat with the pole.It's your fish,it's your fish :lol:.
I've been working on my dj lights so they mount on the top rodholders and the sound system will plug right into the genny so the dance party's on baby:evil::lol:.Be tough fishin on this rig next season.


----------



## qin45 (Oct 17, 2007)

wow... i wish i'm in the boat


----------

